
Mark Zuckerberg Answers Q&A in Mandarin at Chinese University - patangay
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101708164336771
======
ezequiel-garzon
Even if Zuckerberg's main motivation was to learn his wife's language, I
believe this will effectively raise the bar for CEOs in the years ahead. I
wouldn't be surprised if this seemingly unnecessary skill could signify new
business opportunities for large corporations.

~~~
adwf
It's quite similar to businessmen in the '80s learning Japanese. If you do a
lot of business within a country, you are somewhat disadvantaged if you have
to rely on a translator.

~~~
nether
J. Paul Getty learned arabic to help his oil deals...

------
westiseast
Gonna be a bit of a douche, but...

Why do we go googoogaga over an English speaker learning a foreign language to
a competent level, when this is something millions of people do regularly?
Mark isn't the first person to learn a language in the middle of a busy job
and life schedule.

Doucheness not quite over - it's a big achievement, yeah, but Chinese isn't
actually that hard, it's a bit of a myth perpetuated because (a) there's not
enough people learning it (b) a lot of teachers are quite shit in my
experience (c) hand writing is difficult. in reality spoken Chinese is very
simple, grammar is easy, common vocabulary is easily learnt and repeated
frequently....

~~~
contravert
You won't find a finer example of white privilege.

No one cares if a Chinese CEO (or anyone for that matter) speaks English, no
matter the difficulty and effort the learning entails. Contrast this
indifference with the flattery of the converse in this thread, and it's quite
illuminating of the world we live in.

~~~
astrange
It's not hard to understand someone speaking poor English, and we're used to
encountering ESL speakers. On the other hand, if I make a mistake in Japanese,
especially when writing, nobody can understand me. It takes a lot of practice
to get from being able to use a convenience store to having any kind of
conversation.

Some of that is because they're not used to non-native speakers, but much of
it is just the structure of the language and room for error-correction. I'd
assume it's the same for Mandarin with so many short words and tones.

~~~
westiseast
I wouldn't really agree. Mark makes lots of grammar, vocab, pronunciation and
tonal mistakes and the audience seems to understand him with no problems.
Spoken Chinese isnt tgat hard and in some ways is much more forgiving than
English for non native speakers.

------
bobjordan
I've lived in China 5 years now and our skill levels are comparable so I'm
pretty impressed. It's really just basic conversation but the Chinese people
will love him for getting this far with it. This along with move to join
Tsinghua board will create massive goodwill for FB.

~~~
nogridbag
oh man, this doesn't give me much hope. I'm visiting China next fall and was
hoping I could have a good handle on the basics by then. I'm learning via
Pimsleur and right now I can only say strange phrases like "Would you like to
go to the hotel with me?" and "How much money?" I'm joking slightly, I've
learned a little bit more than that. But I swear Pimsleur targets their
lessons at single men trying to meet foreigners.

~~~
hawkice
So, my thing about Pimsleur is that I assume they intend for you to supplement
it. For instance, given what you've learned already, you can probably say, "I
would like to order two beers." but CANNOT, if you rely solely on Pimsleur,
say "I would like to order seven beers." Because they teach you some sentences
and what they mean but don't teach you basics.

Languages are vast oceans of meaning and composition -- 90 hours simply is not
enough for Chinese (or any language, really, reality itself is too complex to
describe with a system that simple).

I'd recommend learning the characters using Heisig's Remembering the Hanzi
(this should take about 100-200 hours), and then shifting to HSK (which should
be pretty easy post-character learning) + full sentences.

If you like Pimsleur, keep with it, although I get made fun of for sounding
like a northerner a bit from using it for pronunciation help when I was
beginning. :)

~~~
nandemo
> I assume they intend for you to supplement it.

That is true, but it provides a pretty good foundation. Most other methods
don't focus enough on listening and pronunciation.

> "I would like to order two beers." but CANNOT, if you rely solely on
> Pimsleur, say "I would like to order seven beers."

That doesn't match my experience with Pimsleur. Have you completed a Pimsleur
course?

I've done Hebrew and I'm now doing Arabic. Pretty much every new sentence is
used as a template and repeated with multiple variations. E.g. in Arabic,
numbers are inflected, and they teach you that right in the first unit. So if
you know how to say "two beers" then you know how to say "seven beers". It's
definitely not an audio version of a phrasebook.

> I get made fun of for sounding like a northerner

Being made fun for sounding like a native is a win on my book!

~~~
hawkice
Hahaha so, not sounding like a native so much as adding r sounds everywhere,
which makes you sound a little silly in the south independent of how good you
are. Imagine a four year old speaking in a southern drawl here in America,
it'd sound pretty odd. See wikipedia's:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erhua](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erhua)

My comment about those two sentences is specifically applicable to people who
have done the first dozen or so lessons of Pimsleur's Mandarin Chinese I,
which literally contains the sentence "I would like to order two beers" but
doesn't cover the numbers until... not sure, I learned the numbers on my own
and was liable to have skipped that part if it came later, but I don't
remember them in Pimsleur at all.

------
talltofu
Highly impressed. I used to brush him off as just another wunderkind who got
lucky. In retrospect, his business acumen, especially when acquiring Instagram
for a then pricely sum of a billion dollars has made me realize that he truly
is special.

~~~
mandeepj
Not just instagram. We should not forget to mention Whatsapp, internet via
drones and Oculus

~~~
puredemo
Whats App was a huge mistake though. That data is not worth Billions.

~~~
vonklaus
To summarize Marc Andreesen: When I heard about the Whats App deal, I thought,
wow it's worth that much. That must be what it's worth. Should I believe
someone on the internet, or Mark Zuckerberg, who had painstakingly researched
it, has access to the real financials and bet his own money and the future of
his company on it.

~~~
sumedh
Implying that business leaders don't make billion dollar mistakes.

------
thoughtpalette
Regardless of his technical achievements, learning a second language ( and
such disconnected one ) is super impressive. Great job.

~~~
S4M
Hmm dude, everybody here who is not a native English speaker knows at least a
second language on top of his mother tongue. I'm French, fluent in English and
conversational in Spanish and German and I don't think it's so impressive.

Chinese on the other hand is a bit tougher because the writing is so
different.

~~~
wodenokoto
3 languages for a french person? I'd say that's unbelievable.

~~~
stangeek
This is such a ridiculous comment...

------
mikepalmer
The guy just seriously raised the bar for qualification as a "scrappy
founder"! This will be widely replayed in China, he will be 2x the rock star
that he already is. Maybe he can Jack Ma can do English/Chinese practice
together online?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I don't think Zuck has been a scrappy anything in years. I'm pretty sure
you're disqualified from "scrappy" once you make your first billion. (Possible
exception: Notch.)

------
pyrmont
Appraisal of the quality of Zuckerberg's Mandarin:
[http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2014/10/22/mark_zuckerbe...](http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2014/10/22/mark_zuckerberg_speaks_mandarin_like_a_seven_year_old)

~~~
nly
Wow, well that site was designed by a bunch of dicks. If you scroll down too
much to read the article it throws a whopping great big nag screen at you
insisting that you register (for free) to continue reading. Then, when you
close the wretched thing, using the provided X, it just dumps you on to their
home page.

It's like they thought to themselves 'How can we do a paywall but replace all
of the users usual disappointment with utter irritation?'

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Blocking "foreignpolicy.com###TB_iframeContent" in ABP seems to take care of
it.

------
csa
A review of his Mandarin based on a close listen of the first 5 minutes of the
video and listening to the rest in the background while I type this (let me
know if it changes later):

tl;dr - Definitely ILR 1+, probably an ILR 2. Pronunciation needs a ton of
work, but that's not the only aspect that is measured when analyzing speech.
The foreign policy article (linked in another comment) is overly critical,
imho.

Detailed:

ILR LEVEL

He's definitely at least an ILR 1+. He shows signs of ILR 2 characteristics
(and is probably an ILR 2), but it's hard to tell if he can sustain them in a
wide range of contexts. While his pronunciation needs A LOT of work, the
language itself is comprehensible to a sympathetic native listener. I strongly
disagree with the Foreign Policy article that says it was "terrible". I would
say that it's actually kind of amazing given that he's the CEO of a huge
company. I would roughly say that he is on par with a good / above average 3rd
year student at a school with a really good Chinese program. The original
article says 2nd year, but this would be a superstar 2nd year student who was
either a heritage speaker or had spent a lot of time in China (e.g., as a
homestay or study abroad).

DISCOURSE STRUCTURE AND STYLE

He is able to sustain the dialogue for a long time. He is able to circumlocute
decently (this really opens up the ability to communicate), but I would really
like to see his range of circumlocution. He is able to string together his
sentences in moderately cohesive paragraphs. He does not demonstrate the
ability to combine paragraphs cohesively at a high level (signs of an ILR 3),
but I don't think the tasks really required it.

His style of answering questions was very American -- very direct. I don't
think that a Chinese speaker who has lived exclusively in China (i.e., not
educated or trained in the "West") would answer the same questions similarly.
In this case, I actually think that it's best for him to answer in an American
way even if he could answer in a Chinese style, but that's a different and
longer discussion.

Early on when he tells the story of his wife and her grandmother, he really
comes across as quite charming.

GRAMMAR

He does decently enough. There are errors, but it's not hard to understand
what he is saying -- especially for a sympathetic native listener. The sample
didn't really demonstrate a wide range of grammar, but the tasks didn't
necessarily require a wide range. He is able to say complex sentences (i.e.,
two independent clauses), and he is able to speak in different timeframes
(normally tenses, but Chinese tenses are not like English). This all points to
a solid ILR 2, but grammar is definitely not the toughest part of Mandarin.

VOCABULARY

He has a decent vocabulary -- it's solid for the task. I wonder what his
vocabulary is like outside of the topics of personal bio information,
Facebook, and Facebook business. If he wants to get to ILR 2+ or ILR 3, he
will need to work on the accuracy and diversity of his vocabulary.

PRONUNCIATION

This is easily his weakest point. He has a HEAVY American accent. He
mispronounces a lot of words. His tones are WAY off. He seems completely
unable to say English loan words in Chinese (e.g., Facebook, Google, etc.).
It's actually kind of hard to listen to. That being said, I would say that it
is all comprehensible to a sympathetic native listener.

SUMMARY

Overall, really good for someone who is not studying full time and has a very
involved full time job. I wonder how much of it was practiced or rehearsed --
a lot of the questions are ones that he definitely _should_ practice (e.g.,
the story about why he started studying Chinese), since they are standard
questions that would be asked to him and/or the Facebook CEO. Regardless,
speaking in a foreign language to a large group of people is not easy, and he
came across really well.

RECOMMENDATIONS

He can work on his pronunciation in several ways:

\- Listen more. Even if it's on in the background, it will help. Right now, I
don't think he has a good intuitive sense when he is mispronouncing a word.

\- When working with a teacher, do lower level language tasks, and act like a
native speaker whose voice/accent he likes. Research suggests that this lowers
affective filters for pronunciation.

\- Work with suprasegmentals with a pronunciation program that visualize what
he's saying. It can be enlightening.

\- Practice over pronouncing words. If he does what he perceives as a
"caricature" of pronouncing the word, he will probably be closer to accurate.

Other than that, listen more, read more, and I think he will become a rock-
solid ILR 2 with room for growth if he wants it.

That's my quick-and-dirty. I am very interested in the informed opinions of
others.

~~~
tunesmith
"His style of answering questions was very American -- very direct."

I'm interested in more expanded thoughts on the above. In what way are non-
Americans less "direct" than Americans? Is about politeness/rudeness, or
something else? Wouldn't that make miscommunication more probable?

~~~
csa
Great question, and it's a tough one to answer.

First, this is not an issue that's purely "American vs non-American". It's a
US compared to Chinese. As a contrast, Russians tend to be very direct even
though they are very much non-American.

In this specific case, it has to do with his speech acts and his audience.
This is a _huge_ topic, so I will only scratch the surface.

A simple and clear example would be how he answered the "Why are you studying
Chinese?" question.

Mark answers with a touching story about his wife and his wife's grandmother.
To an American audience, this is very personable, and it is very plausible.

My brief take on a "Chinese-style CEO" answer would be something like this:
"Well, Chinese is important for everyone to know. It has a long and storied
history, and it is undoubtedly the most important language for people to know
today and moving ahead into the future. As the CEO of a large American
company, I think that it is only prudent that I learn the language of one of
our most important audiences." I don't think a Chinese-style answer would even
bring Priscilla's heritage into the response for a number of reasons (e.g.,
they already know, it's personal not business, etc.).

For reference, my hypothetical response is a kind of DST (search for "DST
LOL") that is common in some cultures, even if it is blatant DST.

Note that speech acts are important in all cultures, and that my Chinese
example could easily be used in an American context. The important thing to
ask is "What am I trying to say in the big picture?". Engineers tend to go for
the direct answer, but it's not always the most appealing for a given context.

~~~
differentView
>For reference, my hypothetical response is a kind of DST (search for "DST
LOL") that is common in some cultures, even if it is blatant DST.

How about you just tell us what the fuck "DST" means?

~~~
ibopm
It seems to mean "sucking up". And I think it stands for "Dick Sucking
Technique", coined by this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz7TWpRXyRY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz7TWpRXyRY)

------
rmason
Guess the self study has gone well. It appears that he struggles at times but
never reverts to English. Betting this video will be widely shared in China.

~~~
desdiv

         It appears that he struggles at times but never reverts to English. 
    

Funny enough that all the questions during the Q&A session were in English,
but he managed to answer them all in Mandarin.

~~~
throwaway1979
Is there a translation?

------
EGreg
Chinese is considered a hard language to learn for Westerners. As a fellow
founder I find this really impressive.

------
0x0
Is Facebook blocked in China these days? It used to be. Must be weird to be
there representing a blocked company.

~~~
coupdejarnac
Facebook is not uniformly blocked everywhere in China. I have friends in
different regions of China occasionally gain access.

As for Zuckerberg's Mandarin, well done, but he needs to work on his accent
and tones.

~~~
adventured
It's the official position of the Chinese Government that Facebook is not
allowed in mainland China. That is plainly the case, and has been for many
years.

------
mastermojo
his tones are off, but he has a pretty impressive vocabulary

~~~
pgrote
I took Chinese in high school and did ok. Didn't use it and have tried to pick
it up twice as an adult and have yet to get the tones down in conversation.

Put a book in front of me, I can get it. Let me listen to someone speak it and
I am lost.

Any ideas on how to conquer that fault?

~~~
newhouseb
Watch reality Chinese television with subtitles. You get both the visual
confirmation alongside the sound. They can be kind of a drag to get through
(esp if you're used to HBO-level stuff), but the benefit of reality TV is that
you can miss parts of a conversation and not be completely confused as to
what's going on as there is no real plot.

~~~
ravitation
I find it really hard to watch foreign TV/Movies with subtitles because I lose
almost all of the audio, and am pretty much just reading the whole time - path
of least resistance to understanding, I guess.

~~~
jackvalentine
I think he's referring to Chinese subtitles. Almost all television in China is
subtitled with Chinese characters.

------
2D
I think he is very sincere in his motivation to learn Chinese and its brave to
get up there because to us he sounds pretty foreign. People laughed because
it's endearing to listen to, not really funny. To me languages are a lot like
programming in that if you can get enough to hack around the problem you are
half way there. Honestly its not about the $, because if you speak Chinese it
doesn't make you Chinese in a Chinese's eyes, just curious and disciplined.

Just want to add that when I started learning Chinese people made it out like
some impossible dream, and when I started to learn to code it was the same
(maybe because I have long blonde hair and look like I'm from Florida or
something). Truth is its not as hard as you think to become ok, but very hard
to master. So if you are reading this and you ever thought seriously about
studying Chinese but "don't have the time"... well, Mark makes time, and if
you're reading HN regularly then you are definitely smart enough :)

------
anusinha
I think it is also worth nothing that Zuckerberg is (perhaps was?) quite
talented at Latin and nearly went on to study Classics at Harvard.

------
clueless123
Ohh sh!#$, now _my_ mother-in-law is going to expect _me_ to do the same!! :)

------
elwell
You can see a surprisingly small bone conduction transducer behind his right
ear at 5:13. I assume he's just repeating what he's being told.

No, I'm kidding, but this is impressive.

------
cvg
If you talk to a man in a language he understands, that goes to his head. If
you talk to him in his language, that goes to his heart. - Nelson Mandela

------
drakeballew
This is a working translation of Zuck's Q&A at Tsinghua. Hope it helps those
of you who are curious about what was said!

[https://medium.com/unbabel-news/b4cb8f223df2](https://medium.com/unbabel-
news/b4cb8f223df2)

------
Pierrrrrrre
I was expecting something very impressive when I started the video,
annnnnnd... nope. The interviewer speaks to him like he's a little boy (I
know, this is the same pace my Chinese teacher was using in my classroom for
the first 2-3 months).

And I agree with a lot of comments here: a foreigner speaking fluent English
seems normal, yet an American babbling in Chinese seems outstanding...

------
cauliturtle
Jack Ma speaks fluent English, Mark speaks 國語. I think it is all about
business & $.

~~~
jy1
Jack Ma was also an english teacher

------
LeoPanthera
Is there a version with English subtitles?

------
mikek
Would someone please translate the jokes?

~~~
frooxie
I know a tiny bit of Mandarin and listened to the first couple of minutes. The
first three big laughs seem to be when he looks unsure when asked why he
decided to study Chinese, when he says that his wife's grandmother was shocked
to hear him speak Chinese, and when he says that Chinese is hard. It's not so
much that he tells jokes as that he has an encouraging, sympathizing audience
(but what do I know, maybe there are jokes later).

------
foobarqux
What is the best way to learn Mandarin?

~~~
cottonseed
Move to China.

Also, read this for some good language learning advice:
[http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2010/01/koreans-english-
acqui...](http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2010/01/koreans-english-acquisition-
and-best.html)

------
leoncrutchley
Does anyone know how he did it?

------
verroq
I find it highly ironic that he's giving a talk there, when China's blocking
his site.

------
thomasfl
Kudos.

~~~
marc_
It's very impressive

------
chj
impressive.

------
higherpurpose
A German professor once told me German is actually harder to learn than
Chinese.

~~~
molloy
Of course a German professor would say that. (-: I've taken years of both
languages in high school and college, and I'd have to disagree with him. An
example of the difference in difficulty is that when you learn German coming
from an English background there are only four more letters to learn (ä, ö, ü
and ß), whereas there are 214 Mandarin radicals to memorize. And these
radicals aren't even the entire "alphabet", they're just the basis that all
characters expand upon.

Also, Mandarin is a tonal language, along with having vastly different grammar
than Germanic languages. While English has plenty of influence from Romance
languages, most of it is strictly vocabulary; English, at its core, is a
Germanic language. Thus it'd be rather hard to prove that German is more
difficult for an English speaker to learn than Chinese. However, I would love
to hear his arguments to the contrary, or anybody else's for that matter!

~~~
mikeash
I know almost no German, but I learned French to fluency and know spoken
Mandarin somewhat well.

I think that talking about the relative difficulty of a language as a whole is
not really workable. There are different aspects which order differently.

For example, if you already speak English then you'll find German vocabulary
far easier to learn. There will be a lot of shared or similar words that you
can build on. In Mandarin, there are almost no common words, so you basically
have to start from scratch.

On the other hand, Mandarin grammar is pretty simple. No conjugations, no
genders, just slightly different word order from what you're used to. If you
know how to say "I eat noodles" and you know how to say "yesterday" then you
know how to say "I ate noodles yesterday". We spent a long time learning how
to conjugate the various past tenses in French class, and I believe German is
similar.

I think there's no contest when it comes to reading and writing. Learning to
read and write Mandarin is almost like learning a whole separate language from
the spoken version.

I think the easy grammar helps give Mandarin a big advantage, especially if
you're learning it for casual conversations. But that advantage is greatly
reversed in other areas. Much will depend on what the individual language
learner finds easy and hard to learn.

~~~
dingaling
> On the other hand, Mandarin grammar is pretty simple. No conjugations, no
> genders, just slightly different word order from what you're used to

That's interesting to me as this week I stumbled into Afrikaans, which
likewise lacks genders and conjugations and only apepars to have two tenses (
present and perfect ).

Which makes me wonder why other languages have evolved to such levels of
complexity, since it seems entirely possible to conduct the affairs of a state
without have a distinction between 'I eat' and 'he eats'.

------
SpaceManNabs
I don't know why people keep saying that this is very impressive unless he was
learning Chinese as he was also running Facebook. His tones and grammar still
need a good amount of work. I feel like I am not getting the impact since I go
to a university were 15% (very rough estimate) of the student body take four
years of Chinese in about 2 years (all languages are compressed to 2 years at
Princeton).

edit: After reading more comments, I understand that it is rare, but I can't
say it is a much more significant achievement than if he learned another
language such as German or Arabic.

~~~
ericglyman
It's because he was learning Chinese as he was running Facebook. He just
started just a few years ago [http://www.news.com.au/technology/facebook-
founder-mark-zuck...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/facebook-founder-mark-
zuckerberg-determined-to-learn-chinese-language/story-e6frfro0-1225940614496)

------
sytelus
What surprises the most that he is able to distinguish sounds that are
effectively all same for most non-Chinese people. Research says our ability to
distinguish sounds in other languages ceases after first 8 months and that's
why it's harder to understand someone talking in foreign language.

Did Zuck had any exposure to Chinese as a kid? Any info on how he learned
Chinese? My guess is that he probably decided to talk with wife and relatives
only Chinese for a long period of time. According to many this is the best way
to learn new language (as opposed to passively watching videos and audio
tapes). Another guess is that he may have some really top Chinese teacher
giving few hours of tuition per week.

~~~
kyllo
_Research says our ability to distinguish sounds in other languages ceases
after first 8 months and that 's why it's harder to understand someone talking
in foreign language._

For me this obstacle went away with sufficient immersion and practice. I
started learning Chinese at age 19, the following year I went to China as an
exchange student and studied Chinese / Mandarin full time. By the time I came
back I was fluent in the language, more fluent than all of the second-
generation Chinese-Americans I knew, and with a native-sounding accent,
although my vocabulary was still not quite native-speaker level.

I don't know exactly what Zuck is doing to study, but what I did was I went to
school in China and spoke almost entirely in Mandarin all day, wrote essays in
Chinese, read news articles and novels in Chinese, made Chinese friends, dated
Chinese women (and eventually married one).

You really have to _live_ in a foreign language for a period of several years
in order to truly learn it.

------
jamesdutc
I wish the exoticising of the East would just go away. This mystique
associated upon the Chinese language is horribly old-fashioned. It comes up
far too often
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7624342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7624342))

Of course, we should always encourage ourselves and others to learn foreign
languages, even if only to dabble.

Unfortunately, this is just gimmick, and bad gimmick at that. Compare to a
completely normalised (and far more impressive!!) display of Chinese-language
skill. It's implied that they're mostly housewives:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5na5nHZsww#t=5m30s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5na5nHZsww#t=5m30s)

~~~
arasmussen
I think you're missing the point.

The number of Westerners who become conversational in Chinese is astoundingly
low compared to vice-versa. It's known to be quite difficult. Being able to
publicly answer questions at a Q&A without falling back to English once is a
feat that takes years of learning and practice. It is amazing to me that Mark
has been able to find the time and dedication for this while simultaneously
running one of the most successful tech companies ever.

This isn't on hacker news because the East is exotic or Chinese language is
mysterious.

~~~
danschuller
It's interesting sometimes it's harder to go from language A -> B than B -> A.

If you're born Japanese then you lost the language lottery. Japanese has a
limited set of sounds and there are very few close languages grammatically;
Korean being the major one. So even the global language, English, is a massive
challenge. It's easier for a Chinese person to learn Japanese than the other
way round. (Japanese speakers at least have a big leg up on reading Chinese)

I wonder if it's easier to go from Chinese to English, they certainly have
more sounds/tones an English speaker will have never spoken. In reality, major
different is probably a power difference, it's a lot more useful to know
English than it is to know Mandarin in the general case. (If a Chinese student
goes to France they'll be using English)

~~~
jamesdutc
Interestingly, in the video linked above, I think the Japanese panelist is one
of the more natural speakers.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5na5nHZsww#t=16m15s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5na5nHZsww#t=16m15s)

~~~
brisance
She could be mistaken for Taiwanese with that accent. In other words she's
100% naturalised.

